

DIY Projects - edw519
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/03/ff_makestuff_projects/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
pavel_lishin
> Prevent pet-food theft with a system that uses RFID-tagged collars and a
> repurposed CD-ROM player to distinguish between pets. Your active cat gets
> fed; your fat one gets denied.

The way this would work in our household is that the fat one would jostle the
skinny one out of the way.

And thus, the fat get fatter.

~~~
patrickk
I laughed out loud when I read this.

One of our cats was a big, fat lovable bully who would growl until the other
cat moved away from the food.

------
joshfinnie
ick... 21 URL shortend DIY projects from other websites with no indication as
to where the link will send you.

I understand shortening your URLs for Twitter and sort, but this is just
silly.

